# NA panel cautions govt over CPEC use by Chinese trucks



## HAIDER

ISLAMABAD: A parliamentary committee on Monday warned the government against the Nato supplies-like deal for allowing Chinese trucks to ply the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“We are giving roads, land and the entire route to Chinese trucks as they were utilised by Nato (North Atlantic Treaty Organisation), but on what terms and conditions,” chairman of the National Assembly’s Standing Committee on Planning and Development Abdul Majeed Khan Khanan Khail said while presiding over a meeting of the committee.

He asked what China would give Pakistan for using the corridor for trade. “Something would have been decided definitely.”

Expressing concern over the safety of roads and their users, he wondered who would bear the cost of maintenance of roads and security on the corridor.
Media reports suggested that Nato logistics had badly damaged the country’s road network, but Pakistan could not get any significant benefit from these supplies to Afghanistan.

Former chairman of the National Highway Authority (NHA) Mohammad Ali Gardezi told the Public Accounts Committee in May 2012 that the country had suffered a loss of Rs100 billion due to Nato supplies to Afghanistan via Pakistan, but not a single penny was paid to it for repairing the damaged highways.

In reply to a question during the standing committee meeting, the secretary for planning and development said: “Although it is a big challenge for the government, we will safeguard our interests.”

The secretary did not define who would bear the cost of maintenance of roads but said the cost of security arrangements on the CPEC would be borne by the Pakistan government. He said that whatever arrangements to be made for maintenance of the corridor and security would be mutually decided by Pakistan and China. “The recently held 6th Pak-China Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting in Beijing has addressed almost all such concerns,” he added.

The secretary said 10,000 military personnel had been deployed for the security of projects launched under the CPEC and people working on them. “In fact security is our job for which it has been decided that one per cent of (earning from) CPEC projects will be spent on security,” he said.

*GT Road safety*
The committee expressed dissatisfaction over the road safety arrangements made by the National Highway Authority to avoid fatal accidents on the Grand Trunk (GT) Road. The committee directed the NHA to conduct a comprehensive study on accidents on the road.

Chaudhry Jaffar Iqbal, a member of the committee from the ruling PML-N, said the NHA had failed to provide pedestrian bridges, underpasses, zebra-crossings and proper service roads along the GT Road, especially between Lahore and Rawalpindi.

He said that 17 districts and a number of towns and villages were located along the GT Road from Lahore to Rawalpindi but there was no zebra-crossing for pedestrians.

*Railway projects*
In a separate briefing on railway projects to be executed under the CPEC, the planning and development secretary said the existing railway track ML-1 would be made dual from Karachi to Peshawar under a $20 billion investment.

“Once the existing track is dualised, the department will be able to stand on its own feet and then medium- and long-term projects will be launched, including laying of railway tracks from Gwadar to Quetta and from Peshawar to Torkham and Jalalabad,” he added.

_Published in Dawn, February 28th, 2017_


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

China is using the route for economic and trade activity.

NATO was using the route to wage war.

Pretty different.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## third eye

Chinese-Dragon said:


> China is using the route for economic and trade activity.
> 
> NATO was using the route to wage war.
> 
> Pretty different.



The world over vehicular traffic private & commercial along highways pay toll tax at designated places along stretches of highways.

Thats what I think is being asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvinisticpatriot

So NA should demand closing NATO supply lines first


----------



## 19CavPK

third eye said:


> The world over vehicular traffic private & commercial along highways pay toll tax at designated places along stretches of highways.



NATO didnt pay any toll taxes citing concerns that their convoys not be stopped at all for security reasons. I think all chinese owned vehicles using the CPEC should use an E-Tag service like on the M2.

Its a wrong question being asked in the first place. The tolls are collected throughout Pakistan on all highways. Its the corruption that doesnt let the money funnel into repairs.

M2 however has been under the control of the armed forces for over a decade and its repairs are smooth and regular. We will have something similar for the CPEC too.



chauvinisticpatriot said:


> So NA should demand closing NATO supply lines first



Are those still going through? I thought it was discontinued.



HAIDER said:


> He asked what China would give Pakistan for using the corridor for trade. “Something would have been decided definitely.”



The simple benefit that the Pakistanis would be getting out of CPEC is reach to the Gwadar port. All trade will be using this more effective road network for their benefit. Something that the Pakistani political leadership may never have provided to the Pakistanis on their own!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

There are already toll-plazas all over Pakistan.


----------



## Ahmed shahjahan

Chinese-Dragon said:


> China is using the route for economic and trade activity.
> 
> NATO was using the route to wage war.
> 
> Pretty different.


and chinese paid for and i am sure will look after the maintenance of it, but some anti Pakistan elements keep raising silly questions. 

if they can pay for gwadar deep sea port than is there any question left to answer. so stop silliness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iby32

China doing $45 billion investment paying for counstruction of whole cpec and you got toll tax every other 60km so shutup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAH820

KingChris said:


> If you can't tax their goods to China, nor you can't make them pay toll what's the point of CPEC?
> What does Pakistan get? Do they get loan interest exemption. Or is it going to be a route for Chinese benefit which Pakistan will pay for the construction?
> Can someone elaborate?


there are many toll-plaza across the country and also on cpec route and taxes which will be paid for importing gas oil and taxes which will be paid by cargo ships


----------



## SHAH820

KingChris said:


> There is a limit you can tax them and China is not shipping it's entire goods through CPEC. CPEC is an alternate route to just one province and road transport is expensive compared to shipping.
> My doubt was, how it will be a huge boost to the economy.


well you didnt know about cpec chinas oil and gas will go through pakistan
trade coming from aisa or africa will go through this route even only 10%(probably more ) goes through pakistan it will be enough to boost pakistan ecnomy (china have $1.7 trillion import mostly oil and gas and $2.3 trillion export )
now 10% will be $400 billion and other countries which going to use gwadar port for trading (about 40 countries will going to join) live example is dubai even tho they dont have much oil but it is located in between main trade route
and world busiest trading route go from arabian sea


----------



## SHAH820

KingChris said:


> Bro, China already have oil and gas supplies through Malacca straight. Sea route is very cheap compared to road transport. Please don't believe China will ship it's entire oil and gas supplies through CPEC. But China can reduce cost of shipping to it's two provinces, like Xinjiang and Tibet which are less developed compared to the central and eastern Chinese provinces. That's all I know about CPEC.
> 40 countries joining CPEC?!?  I think it's China's trading partners. You are not going to ship through Afghanistan anytime soon.
> Lastly
> Dubai is not a country, it's one of the emirate of UAE surrounded by oil rich emirates. With size a little bit larger than Karachi with ten times less population. This is the case of most of Arab nations. Less population and a lot of money.
> We are different, we have a lot of mouth to feed.


lol, how hard it is to understand 
china have oil pipe line through malacca which is in malaysia which also claim south china sea and malaysia is near china but far from arab nations which china import its oil through gwadar china will have shorter and more reliable route to trade oil and gas shpping from sea is cheaper then land but terms and condition are applied where through gwadar pipe lines are setting up to china oil and gas going to be imported to china through pipelines please see the map.china xinjiang province is fastest growing province in china having gdp of 11% which is greater then whole china due to it fast growth it needs more resources now you can understand where i am going.
40 countries? more then 40 countries will going to use gwadar route including middle east ,africa etc etc 
pakistan and afghanistan already have transit trade agreement signed it is very old.
i know dubai is not a country uae's whole economy is supported by two big cities and dubai is also an duty free port i have given you example of dubai cause of it unique port location and port size, and also less people mean less money less working force less taxes less expenditure on different protucts (which have taxes on them) government dont pay people companies do and they only look for a country in which they can sell their products as much as possible (i am not here to teach you about economy)


----------



## SHAH820

KingChris said:


> What are you talking about? I've already told you shipping is very inexpensive and I already explained that it is for the development of Xinjiang Province.
> 
> You were just validating my statements. Yeah, 40 countries which have trade relations with China. I know that.
> 
> Next is Dubai, again you were speaking what I already said. It is a port which acts as a transit, with less population. I was asking how can you compare it with Pakistan as a whole?
> 
> In CPEC the locals don't get employed. Chinese employees work there. Chinese machinery, Chinese trucks at the expense of Pakistan's money. All for a transit route which already exists.
> 
> I need a concrete reply not some vague comparisons and future plans. If you can't answer that please don't quote me. Move on. I'm not interested in forum turf war.


you dont even know? how a transportation of oil through ship is less expensive then through pipe lines can you explain me this ? it cost $millions per days to rent and import gas through arab nation to china through ships which is like on the other part of the world please explain also china's all port are in cold water(now search what is cold water and hot water) if you dont have knowledge about economy it is not my problem just tell me how come china with huge population able to become world's economic super power with debt only 16% of its gdp compare to 96% debt of its gdp of USA which have very low population ??
and about 40 nation please go watch some documentary about cpec except indian propaganda please dont waste my time and also learn about OBOR.
now dudia please dont waste my time if you dont know anything about trading uae's biggest port is jebel ali which have capacity of 67 berths gawadar is the world largest natural deep sea port having capacity of 120 berths and also the biggest port in this region and also located in a very unique place the busiest trading route in the world and also gwadar is duty free port
and labor force are chinese? you really watch too much indian propaganda now tell me how many Chinese can you see








these are ground realities not cooked up propaganda
https://www2.deloitte.com/content/d...k/pak-china-eco-corridor-deloittepk-noexp.pdf
http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2016/12/25/cpec-to-create-over-700000-direct-jobs/
https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/176948-CPEC-to-generate-232m-jobs-in-two-years-report
http://herald.dawn.com/news/1153559
now dont waste my time explaining every thing to you learn by your self and also stay away from your meida propaganda


----------

